# CPT for Injection Snoreplasty



## drpremraja (Jan 8, 2009)

Can any one suggest CPT code for "Injection snoreplasty"

This procedure is an injection given in to soft palate for snoring.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no CPT code for this procedure. If you are going to bill this to a third-party payer use 42999 (Unlisted procedure, pharynx, adenoids, or tonsils).


----------



## drpremraja (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you and i have done the same.....


----------

